# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  journalismAI.com, independent review of developments in artificial intelligence and journalism, Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada

## Airicist

journalismai.com

twitter.com/journalismai

linkedin.com/company/journalismai-com

Founder - Andrew Cochran

----------

